# Sick Blue Johannis



## Frank1971 (Aug 23, 2010)

Okay guys and gals, I have been keeping MBUNA's now for almost 4 years with great success. But I'm having problems with my Electric Blue Johannis as all of them over the course of time have developed some type of disease where the tail looks like it rots away and eventually the fish dies. At one point I had 4 of these Johannis in my 55 gallon tank and thought maybe they were killing themselves off for competitive reasons and that's when I shifted to the one species per tank rule except for Yellow Labs which tend to do fine in small groups together. But now I have noticed that my last Johanni has been struck with this tail rot and am confused as to what is going on. My tank is 55 gallons, slightly overstocked to keep aggression under check, I have no other problems with any of my other MBUNA's accept for this particular species. Does anyone know what is going on?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Johannis are very aggressive fish, my guess would be if he is not the boss of the tank then he is getting beat on. Never heard of bacterial diseases affecting just one fish. Isolate him for a week or two and see if it grows back, if it keeps getting worse then look to medicate.


----------

